# need wireless helps for my laptop

## wolfwolf

Hi guys, 

I currently have Wireless-G Notebook Adapter(Linksys) (Model No: WPC54G).  I put it in but i don't see anything going on.  I currently have the built-in net (eth0) which is working.  I want to use the wireless,card so what should I have to do?  Like in window, just plug in the card, enter the key and name, after that it online. but i no clue for gentoo. so help me if u can gentooer.

One more thing, I have touchpad mouse and usb mouse working, but then I install the acpi and acpid after that halt and shutdown working but the usb no longer working. ANy clue on that ?

Thank in advance guys.

Ciao,

Wolf

----------

## DiD@SyN

I don't have any experience with the Linksys Wireless-G Adapter.

But to get my PCMCIA Cisco Aironet 350 Adapter working I have to recompile my 2.4.20-kernel with following options enabled:

```
CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y
```

additionaly a working pcmcia-cs package is needed. for me I had to manually edit the /etc/conf.d/pcmcia config file and set the driver to yenta_socket to get a working pcmcia-drive.

DiD@SyN

----------

## dalamarian

I would start at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26716&highlight=wireless

It is a pretty nice write-up.

-d-

----------

## hulk2nd

a few minutes ago i set up my pcmcia wlan card on my notebook. i used the linux-wlan-ng. if you cant do it with the link, dalamarian gave you, then write again and i then can help you getting your wlan working.

greetz,

hulk

----------

## Teklmanx

So...wolfwolf, did you ever get the card to work? i have the exact card. If you did get it to work...what module did you use? I followed the other stuff up...but have any of you got this card to work?

----------

## hulk2nd

this is how i setup my wlan prism2 based pcmcia nic. if the chip of your card is supported by wlan ng, then it will work this way:

ok, first xour kernel: remove any pcmcia support. add wireless lan support (into the kernel, no M) but no other things like drivers or something. 

compile 

add cardbus and pcmcia to your use flags 

emerge pcmcia-cs 

emerge linux-wlan-ng 

then do a rc-update add pcmcia default 

edit your /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf according to your needs (your ssid) 

create a wlancfg-X file according to your ssid. the default file is wlancfg-DEFAULT. for example if your ssid is "wireless" then you do cp wlancfg-DEFAULT wlancfg-wireless. then edit the now created ssid wlancfg-X. after that, define the wlan0 device in the net file /etc/init.d/net. 

ah yes, maybe you have to do a cp net.eth0 net.wlan0. i dont remember but you will get an error message about that if it would be necessary. 

after a reboot the card should work. 

edit 

btw, if it won't work, try to set up the wlan0 device as the default gw or try to do a dhcpcd wlan0. the smoothest way if you want your wlan automatically to work if you have no ethernet cable plugged in is to bridge both of the devices. then the normal ethernet connection and the wlan connection behave as one and have only one ip and it is unimport which one you use at the moment because all programs which try to access the internet will check the lan and the wlan device to get a connection and you doesnt have to change the default gateway device each time you want either to use the lan or the wlan connection 

good luck! 

edit 

greetz, 

hulk

----------

## xentric

Linksys - 802.11g - WMP54G - PCI - Broadcom chipset

You won't get this card to work! There are currently no drivers for the Broadcom

chipset and Broadcom has made it clear that it will not hand over technical

information about the chipset. There are possibilities for Atheros chipsets which

are also on some 802.11g/a/b combo cards, but it's stil a work in progress.

Very limited support for these cards, maybe not even enough to make your

card join a WLAN.

Read more in another post (includes some links):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=398970#398970

----------

## Teklmanx

Thanks man..you saved me some troubleshooting time.. i was 'just' trying out what hulk told me...hopefully i'll get another card tomorrow and try it then. once again..thanks alot.  :

----------

## sgaap

no 802.11g cards are supported yet  :Sad: 

----------

## weazy

i have tried this on the Orinoco 802.11b Gold card and when i try to load net.wlan0

I get:

./net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing wlan0 up...

 * Failed to bring wlan0 up

dmesg says:

eth0: Station identity 0015:0002:0001:000a

eth0: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.10.2

eth0: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth0: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth0: WEP supported, 104-bit key

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 6 bytes. (rid=0xfc01, len=0x0000)

eth0: MAC address 15:00:02:00:01:00

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 34 bytes. (rid=0xfc0e, len=0x0000)

eth0: Station name ""

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfd10, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc06, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc83, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc82, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc0c, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc0d, len=0x0000)

eth0: firmware ALLOC bug detected (old Symbol firmware?). Trying to work around... failed!

eth0: Error -5 allocating Tx buffer

orinoco_cs: register_netdev() failed

which is funny because its supposed to be wlan0 ... not sure why it says eth0? i have been on this thing for hours and hours and hours. i am desperate.

----------

## hulk2nd

why is it wlan0 and then later in dmesg eth0 ??

----------

## weazy

i dont know. that's my question.

----------

## weazy

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=420971#420971

----------

## paolo

 *sgaap wrote:*   

> no 802.11g cards are supported yet 

 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/

http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters_supported_html3.html

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## weazy

this is not an 802.11g card. It's 802.11b. if it were 802.11g the Atheros link would be helpful. this card is an 8420-WD. thanks.

----------

## paolo

My links were only to tell sgaap that it was wrong about no support with 802.11g cards.

That was why I quoted him.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## weazy

how do you set a 64 bit wep key in this configuration?

----------

